# CBT Treatment



## shorty28562 (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone have advice for dealing with SA. I start school Monday and am starting to worry. Iam gonna hopefully start CBT next week. What kind of experiences has anyone had with that form of treatment?


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

ive been to cbt 3 time.im about to start group.im lookin forward to it.if u dont give up,i know ull get over it,thats all it takes,ull eventually get it


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been doing CBT on my own, well I think its CBT, for about 3/4 of a year and I can strongly say I've socially better and less anxious than I've ever been. I would say before I knew about SA I was terribly pessismistic but now I'm alot more optimistic. It's has also been very enlightening and changed the way I view the world. The bad thing is I can get very controlling of my thoughts and harder to accept a final version of you. 

Definitely do it and keep at it. Advice I would say is find out the root causes of your anxiety and tackle the negative thoughts on that. It'll take you time to find them all out. Search around the forum and read around; things will click and you'll discover all these irrational thoughts that you wouldnt even think were irrational. A user named yeah_yeah_yeah has some great posts. One method that has helped me is thinking about situations that make my anxiety act up and I get all sweaty from. Then I monitor my negative thinks and replace them with positive ones. Writing helps too. I did a free online CBT treatment which were like 20ish emails full of positive thoughts. I can send them to you if you pm your email. Its pretty simple but gives you a sense of direction. I dont agree with all of its sayings though.

Dooba: how do group CBT work?


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

i havent been yet,after thursday ill let u know.but i do know that we do some role playin,build confidence,and eventually go to a public place and converse wit strangers.sounds scary but im willin to do it cuz im tired of bein this way.u can go to cbt websites and theyll tell u more


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

a lot of information provided if you do a search on cbt or others I have done cbt and medication but isnt enough


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

what exactly is cbt?


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

heyubigrockstar said:


> what exactly is cbt?


 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/cbt.php


----------

